# Hats Off to Sportsmans Warehouse!



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

A big thank you to Sportsmans Warehouse of Fargo from Barnes County Wildlife Federation. SW generously donated hunting vests for all the kids at the youth pheasant hunt held in BC on Sat. They also kicked in a real nice shotgun that was given in a kids raffle that day.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well that was cool of them!!!

Went to my first one in WI and loved the place. Did not have enough time to go through the entire store but I did manage to pick some things up.

Also all SWs give a Military Discount! :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## nwtfguy (May 15, 2005)

Sportsman's Warehouse was also a sponsor of two other recent
youth events. The Youth Day in Sargent County hosted 177 kids. and the
event at Long Lake had 97. The Fargo SW hunting manager attended both, lending a helping hand, and donated very generously, as well.
They are also sponsoring two more upcoming events:

NWTF Women in the Outdoors event, September 10th in Sargent County.

NWTF Wheelin' Sportsmen "Sheyenne River Valley Rooster Challenge"
in southern Barnes County October 15th. This is a pheasant hunt for 
disabled hunters.

send a pm if you want info on these two events.


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

im the new guy around fargo, wondering where the sportsman warehouse is?


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks to Cory, the hunting department manager from the Fargo store.

He helped at the Junior Sportsman Day (Jakes Day) at Long Lake Refuge and also at our Delta Waterfowl Banquet here in Bismarck. He was very generous with his time and the donations to these events.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

I do all of my business at sportsmans mainly because I am an active duty service member, and they give a 5% discount to military. They support me for what I am doing so I support them. I am a member of sandhills archers in fargo and was a recipient of a 100 dollar gift certificut from sportsmans on a shooting contest out there. All in all from what I can see sportsmans is doing the right thing.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

About a month ago I attended a reloading seminar at Sportsman's Warehouse. Being new to rifle reloading I found the class very interesting, the guy that puts on the class does a great job and keeps it very casual. There were a few guys there that have been reloading for many years, one of them for 20 plus years and they have attended his seminar a few times. I just noticed on their web site they are having another seminar tonight at 6:00PM. Their is no charge for attending the seminar.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Just a quick FYI to anyone who may have been interested in the seminar. I stopped out last night to attend and the seminar has been postponed till October 4th.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

It is nice to see big stores like that doing nice things for kids. I may have to plan on going down and giving them some business. Do they have an online store?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Fallguy

http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I've heard they are working at getting an online store going like Cabelas or Bass Pros and an ordering catalog is on the way to. Hopefully it's not just corporate rumors. :beer:


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Wish we could get a Sportsman's Warehouse here.


----------



## WI_LabLover (Jul 19, 2005)

I have ir first hand from the store manager here in New Berlin, WI that they are planning an on-line store.

Their corporate philosophy of getting involved with youth and in store/ out of store seminars and events seems consistent. Locally, they are very well respected and a very welcome alternative to Gander.

I try to support them 100% as they seem to do business the old fashioned way - a straight look in your eye and a handshake.

:beer:


----------

